# **BOMBAY/MUMBAI: World's 3rd Largest Metropolitan | South Asia's Skyscraper Capital



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks good, quite a lot of highrises. Quality of photos could be better, I should say


----------



## HenMDev (Apr 28, 2010)

nice.


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

some more......



IchimaruGin1 said:


> cc atulchugh


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

Amazing.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing night photos for sure...


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*Bollywood*



Suncity said:


> _photos copyright Ravi_





IchimaruGin1 said:


> cc Jorge Lascar





p.raghavendra6 said:


> Copyright @ Yash





cncity said:


>


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*The Jewel on Arabian Sea*



Humayunn Peerzaada said:


>


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*Exclusive Mumbai "skyline only" thread*

*!!!!..Dont miss out......Witness the Rise!!*



Coolguyz said:


> cc Ash.win
> 
> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/






India101 said:


> *[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4608683104/"]Copyright Dev K @ flickr.com*





India101 said:


>





India101 said:


> *Copyright pras.sp @ flickr.com*





India101 said:


> *Copyright amolkotwal @ flickr.com*


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*Bombay Skyline ONLY*



Marathaman said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/asianu/4838266122/sizes/l/





IchimaruGin1 said:


> cc Jeaunse23





pratyushics said:


>





Coolguyz said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, great very nice photo-updates from Mumbai


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

christos-greece said:


> Indeed, great very nice photo-updates from Mumbai


Here are some more latest. 



IndiansUnite said:


> Copyright Nayek9
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

The imperials are looking majestic. Good thing Hindustani, I will try to bring in more skyline pictures and add 'em to the gallery.


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

bhargavsura said:


> The imperials are looking majestic. Good thing Hindustani, I will try to bring in more skyline pictures and add 'em to the gallery.


sure thing big guy. meanwhile enjoy this. :cheers:



IndiansUnite said:


> Copyright ER





darkhorses said:


> cc-ganuullu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed, those new ones are really very nice


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

Crossposting from Humayunn's Photo's thread:




Humayunn Peerzaada said:


>





Humayunn Peerzaada said:


>


----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)

Sick skyline and the it will only improve with the new supertalls taking shape.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The skyline of Mumbai with those new u/c buildings will become great in few years time


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow some lovely breathtaking night shots of Mumbaii :uh: Awesome!


----------



## darkhorses (Nov 22, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Indeed, those new ones are really very nice


yeah...but those aree two year old pics(july 2008).things have changed a bit since then.


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

...


IndiansUnite said:


> Copyright Indranil Mukherjee/Getty Images
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Suncity said:


> _photo cc rights Satrajit Basu_


----------



## deekshith (Oct 8, 2010)

Mumbai Skyline by Ani.mesh, on Flickr


The Satya Feel by Ani.mesh, on Flickr


Marine Drive by Ani.mesh, on Flickr


Marine Drive by Ani.mesh, on Flickr


----------



## deekshith (Oct 8, 2010)

Photo copyright: stuart_aitken


----------



## deekshith (Oct 8, 2010)

Photos copyright: Bishwambhar sen


----------



## deekshith (Oct 8, 2010)

An Evening At The Lake by shauryashaurya, on Flickr


Powai, Late Evening by shauryashaurya, on Flickr


----------



## deekshith (Oct 8, 2010)

IMG_2370 by Binhex, on Flickr


IMG_2373 by Binhex, on Flickr

photo copyright: Pankaj Jain


----------



## deekshith (Oct 8, 2010)

Photos copyright: ©RohaN S.

















[/QUOTE]



deekshith said:


> Photo copyright: VISHAL TOMAR


----------



## arzaranh (Apr 23, 2004)

deekshith said:


> K dude leave it.... now enjoy Mumbai skyline


why? these are the rules put forth by the thread starter not me. 


> No skyscraper closeups please
> No cityscapes please
> No highways, expressways, flyovers please


----------



## KuwarOnline (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work buddy, keep this thread alive....:cheers:


----------



## flyinfishjoe (Mar 20, 2010)

Amazing view.


bhargavsura said:


> Here you go. This was way back in 2008 (the skyline would look much better today). Well not exactly the same angle, but it was one of the best pictures ever seen. Previously posted by LuckyStreak (don't know where he disappeared) here.
> 
> And right now its even going to be better.
> 
> ...


----------



## deeee (Jun 20, 2012)

GOOD AND WEALTHIEST CITY


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

impressive photos from Bombay...kay:


----------



## Kintoy (Apr 20, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

More awesomeness.



deekshith said:


> View from Taj lands end.
> 
> Source: Travelpod





deekshith said:


> Photos copyright: Bombaywalla





Coolguyz said:


> An old but a nice pic
> 
> cc [email protected]





Coolguyz said:


>





bhargavsura said:


> I brought some of the buildings close to each other to make it dense.





deekshith said:


> Nice work bhargavsura :cheers:
> 
> 
> Bird's view of IIT-Bombay by Prasanna photography, on Flickr





Astroboy81 said:


> Hello after loooong!
> My schedule does not allow my to be a regular contributor. But i try.
> So here is a big treat for all


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

BTW the one I cropped and edited from was original Astroboy's picturea above.


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

Photo cc: Bhavukkchoudry








Photo cc: MPE


----------

